#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Beautiful, 3-bed House available for rent in Sansai

## Bruno

I have a modern, westernised, 3-bed house available to rent in the Sansai area of Chiang Mai. Rental is for 12 months, or longer.  

It is 5 minutes away from Meechok/Rimping Plaza. Excellent location, but without the din created from traffic. Safe for families. 

It comes 'fully furnished' to a western style. Tastefully decorated, large flat screen, surround sound stereo, luxury sofa, modern kitchen, oven, gas/electric hob, fridge/freezer, washing machine, 4 aircon units, beautiful en-suite bathroom and a large rear garden. House also benefits from an alarm system.

Total land size is 100 talang waa.

Rent is between 18,000 - 20,000 per month respectively (bargain in comparison to the other properties that command this price without offering the luxury this house affords)

Please contact for more details/pictures.

----------


## Bruno

Please follow the link for an online slide show of the house. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/danny.c...eat=directlink

----------


## Bruno

Here is an updated picasa web album:

https://picasaweb.google.com/danny.c...eat=directlink

----------


## Bruno

House is now rented. Thank you for your interest.

----------

